# Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

Gefunden bei Netzwelt:

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/proble...ht-ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug.html#post1301684


> Vorsicht vor Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Betrug!!!
> hi leute,
> 
> seit bitte vorsichtig, falls ein gewisser "gold bliss" euch schreibt und euren artikel bei den ebay-kleinanzeigen kaufen will.
> ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen*

Was ist daran besonders? Das ist eine uralte Betrugsmasche, die täglich 1.000-fach durchgezogen wird. Das Geld kommt sicherlich von einem gephishten Konto, der Täter bekommt die Ware und das überzahlte Geld, der Händler verliert doppelt, da die Überweisung auf sein Konto rückgängig gemacht wird. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen*

kann die polizei da nichts machen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann die polizei da nichts machen


und was stellst du dir vor?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen*

Hallo.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand hier weiter helfen. Auch ich verkaufe etwas in Ebay Kleinanzeigen und habe nun folgende Nachricht bekommen:

Vielen Dank für die Mail, bin in die Arbeitsbedingungen der sie interessiert, und ich werde es gerne für meine Tochter kaufen, der mit einer Hochzeit sehr bald in Nigeria auch ich werde Sie bezahlen 1,100,00 für die Kosten des Artikels, da sie wie neu aussehen , i sind die Transportkosten für ihn durch einen Kurier-Service oder eine eingetragene Post so, um auf him.I möchten, dass Sie zu der Auktion erhalten, beendet, wenn der Betrag ist in Ordnung und ich muss Ihr PayPal-ID oder Bankverbindung für die Zahlung für Sie gemacht werden, Ihr Geld zu bekommen.
Ich warte Ihre E-Mail so schnell wie möglich, um die Übertragung zu machen und
wissen, ob die Art der Bezahlung ist in Ordnung.
Danke.

Meint ihr, dass es der gleiche Betrug oder Betrugsart ist wie schon genannt???

Bitte bitte um schnelle Antwort. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen*

Gier frißt Hirn ...
... sonst würdest Du die Frage eher nicht stellen.
Wer so eine Mail für bare Münze nimmt ...


----------



## pc007 (13 Juli 2011)

Ja ich habe eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich wollte bei Ebay ein Navi verkaufen und wurde daraufhin von einem "Geschäftsmann" der damals in England war, aber es zu seinem Sohn nach Nigeria geschickt haben wollte. Er hat einen sehr hohen Preis angeboten, aber man wird nur abgezogt, hab seinen Namen gegoogle und wurde fündig ich hba ihn noch etwas verarscht^^
Aber was ich sagen will ist, wenn man ne Mail mit schlechtem Deutsch bekommt und es um Geldgeht dann lasst das geschäft lieber sein^^


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2011)

Es gibt auch ehrliche Käufer mit schlechtem Deutsch und Betrüger mit gutem Deutsch.

Aber eines stimmt: bei (angeblichen) Verkäufen ins Ausland sollte man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2011)

Hihi - weil deutsche Navis auch Nigeria in ihren Karten haben 
btw - ohne jetzt zu wühlen - gibts für Nigeria überhaupt Kartenmaterial?


> wenn man ne Mail mit schlechtem Deutsch bekommt und es um Geldgeht dann lasst das geschäft lieber sein


Dem kann man noch nachtragen: "...und wenn es um Zahlungen mit Western Union, U-Kash oder Moneygram geht"


----------



## pc007 (13 Juli 2011)

Aber das Gute ist, dass diese meißt schon bekannt sind und man sie daher leicht bei Google finden kann.
Aber du hast recht nicht alle sind Abzocker nur weil sie schelchtes Deutsch sprechen bzw. schreiben


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2011)

pc007 schrieb:


> Aber das Gute ist, dass diese meißt schon bekannt sind und man sie daher leicht bei Google finden kann....



Blöderweise suchen die meisten immer erst dann wenn sie auf die Schnauze gefallen sind ...


----------



## pute (2 November 2011)

habe im internet auch gekauft, die ware bis heute noch nicht erhalten, von einem h. rathjen in der nähe vom hamburg, kann mir jemand weiter helfen??


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2011)

Das Internet ist groß, wo hast du wie und was gekauft? Wie hast du an wen bezahlt?


----------



## Bento (3 November 2011)

pute schrieb:


> habe im internet auch gekauft, die ware bis heute noch nicht erhalten, von einem h. rathjen in der nähe vom hamburg, kann mir jemand weiter helfen??


Ich habe auch im Internet gekauft, die Ware ca. 4 Tage später erhalten, von einem Laden in in der Nähe von Hamburg. Habe das Geld auch bezahlt und die Ware funktioniert einwandfrei. Was habe ich falsch gemacht, wer kann mir helfen??

//sarkassmus off


----------



## GingerAle (5 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
danke für euro Beiträge. Habe eine ähnliche Anfrage auf mein Hochzeitskleid erhalten von einem Martin Oliver und der Name schien mir schon sehr konstruiert. Er wollte es auch für eine Hochzeit in Nigeria. Wäre beinahe darauf reingefallt, ich sollte nämlich auch erst schicken und dann die Trackingnummer der Bank of Scottland durchgeben. Hatte sogar EMails erhalten, die so aussahen als seien sie von der Bank... sehr seltsam.


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2012)

Du schreibst in Rätseln ...


----------



## Trendham (7 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
habe an eine angebliche Kundin in Essex/England (Mrs. Rupprecht - ha, ha, ha) ein Notebook über die Kleinanzeigen verkauft. Ich hab's nicht versendet, da ich seit 3 Tagen von der *Royal bank of Scotland (RBS)* mails bekomme, in denen ich aufgefordert werde die Ware vor der Gutschrift des Geldes zu versenden. Das kommt natürlich nicht infrage. Die mails sind offensichtlicher Betrug. Finger weg davon!!! Ware über Kleinanzeigen wird normalerweise in der Region gekauft!


----------



## nadineb (11 Februar 2014)

Hallo leute,
Genau dieselbe Masche hat "mrs. Michelle Rupprecht aus essex" mit mir abgezogen. Anscheinend haben die Betrüger ihre Masche noch nicht aufgegeben.
Gruß Nadine


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2014)

nadineb schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben die Betrüger ihre Masche noch nicht aufgegeben.


Wieso auch, läuft doch alles bestens und jeden Morgen steht mindestens ein zu behumsender Dödel auf, den es gilt abzuziehen. Blöd nur, dass es anscheinend viele Dödel gibt.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Februar 2014)

nadineb schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben die Betrüger ihre Masche noch nicht aufgegeben.



Die Maschen sind uralt und werden auch noch in vielen Jahren existieren, es werden immer nur neue Geschichten erzählt. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## VerenaE (28 Februar 2014)

Mir ging es genauso, letzte Woche noch. Eine *Mrs. Theresa Claudia* aus London, kaufte über Kleinanzeigen mein altes Notebook. Für mehr als ich verlangt habe. Dann bekam ich ein Schreiben in dem ich aufgefordert wurde, zuerst die Ware zu versenden und die Trackingnummer mitzuteilen. 
Sehr netter Versuch, Ware bleibt bei mir zuhause!!


----------



## BenTigger (28 Februar 2014)

Sende doch mal aus Gag ein Paket los, mit nem Zettel drin, Rest kommt, wenn das Geld da ist


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2014)

Warum, man kann doch ein Notebook reinlegen ...


----------



## Anreas L. (2 Oktober 2014)

Selbe Masche bei mir. Allerdings ist Ihr Name nun Briana Meyer. 




Hallo Die Zahlung des gesamten EURO 840.00EUR für die Position, die
ich von Ihnen bestellt und ich hoffe, dass sie inzwischen hätte
erhalten müssen die Bestätigungs Mail von der Bank, weil ich gerade
angemeldet worden von der Royal Bank of Scotland online Zahlung, so
wird erwartet, dass man sie mit dem Versand der Artikel sofort mit
Deutschland DHL-Post und e-mail der Versand nach Eingang post Eingang
an der Royal Bank of Scotland und der Bank e-mail Adresse ist (
[email protected] ) uso dass die Royal Bank Of
Scotland können übertragen Ihre Geld zu Ihre Bankkonto  als baldals
möglich heute, Bitte! tun nicht senden die Artikel (Hermes), lediglich
senden die Artikel (DHL Paket Posten) für schnell und Tresor
Anlieferung .. ........Hier ist meine Lieferadresse erneut: Name:

Name .... Briana Meyer
Address .... No# 706 jute court, 58 abbey road barking
City .... Essex
Postcode .... IG11 7FT
Country .... United Kingdom

Bitte beachten Sie: STELLEN SIE SICHER, DASS SIE ÜBERPRÜFEN SIE IHREN
Posteingang und Ordner für Junk-E-MAIL, UM SICHERZUSTELLEN, DASS SIE
BEKOMMEN DIE BESTÄTIGUNG MAIL, DA DIE Bestätigungsmail GEHT IN DEN
ORDNER irgendwann. Also bitte mir eine e-mail sobald die Lieferung
wurde zu meinem Sohn. Vielen Dank und ich hoffe bald von Ihnen zu
hören ...


----------



## PresumedInnocent (18 Oktober 2014)

Auch zu meiner Anzeige hat diese gewisse Briana Meyer geschrieben, nur seltsam ist dass sie vorher auf kleinanzeigen meine private email adresse wissen wollte. Dort war sie/er unter dem Namen '*Jänicke*' angemeldet.


Email:

Ich zahle Ihnen 600EUR für das Element + 40EUR für den Versand nach
London per DHL-Paket .

Allerdings Bitte geben Sie Ihre Bankverbindung wie unten für den übertragen des

Geldes.

Name der Bank:
BLZ:
Swift-Code:
Kontoinhaber:
Kontonummer:
IBAN Nummer:
Land:

Hoffnung, von Ihnen bald zu lesen über Ihre Bankverbindung für die Zahlung ist.

Vielen Dank und Auf Wiedersehen.

Hier ist die Lieferadresse:

Name : Briana Meyer
Address : No# 82 Draper Close
City : Grays
Postcode : RM20 4BJ
Country : United Kingdom


----------



## Michas Perle (20 Oktober 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Auch ich habe von ner gewissen Briana Meyer mehr geboten bekommen. 
Heute erhielt ich die Mail von der Bank, das der Transfer zu 95% abgeschlossen ist und ich nun noch die Trackingnummer senden soll, damit das Geld auf meinem Konto gut geschrieben wird
Als ich nun eine erneute Mail zu Briana Meyer schrieb, das ich doch lieber das Geld erst auf meinem Konto hätte, erhielt ich kurzer Hands eine Mail von der Bank. Wo noch einmal erläutert wurde,das der Transfer erst abgeschlossen wird nach Erhalt von der Trackingnummer. 
Ich werde nen Zettel in nen Paket fertig machen. 
Mal sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## Svenni17 (20 Oktober 2014)

Moinsen,

genau so habe ich das auch erhalten!
Der Link zum 95% Transfer ist ein Witz.

Und ich habe schon etwas älteres zu der Brianna Meyer gefunden....dort noch in Essex...

Meine Adresse ist dieselbe und es geht um ein iPhone 5S.

Ich habe ein Ultimatum gestellt. Kohle bis morgen da, oder keine Ware. Gerne sonst RBS stornieren und über paypal! 

Aber es scheint sehr sicher ein Betrug zu sein!


----------



## Michas Perle (21 Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern auch noch ein Ultimatum gestellt und schon hatte ich heute morgen eine Mail von dieser Bank.  Wo mir sogar gedroht wird, mich wegen Online BETRUGES bei Interpol anzuzeigen
Die Mail war in ein super schlechtes Deutsch übersetzt. Hier nen Ausschnitt aus der Mail.

Die Zahlung angenommen und von uns bestätigt wurde, aber Sie haben gehen Sie voran und machen die Sendung des Elements und dann senden Sie uns die Sendungsverfolgung und eine Kopie des Kaufbelegs Versand zur Überprüfung, Sobald die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist würde Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben und wir haben Ihre Bank informieren sie über die Aktion, die wir zu nehmen kontaktiert. Wenn Sie nicht man das Element verschifft und senden Sie uns die Informationen Versand innerhalb von 24 Std., Ihr Bankkonto wird eingefroren und Averlieren Sie das Geld haben Sie in Ihrem Bankkonto auch würden Sie gemeldet werden, die International Betrug und Korruption Agentur arbeiten hand in hand mit der Internationale Polizei-Abteilung (Interpol) für Online Betrugsversuch.


----------



## PresumedInnocent (21 Oktober 2014)

Ja klar ich bestelle mir gleich auch irgendwo online ein Iphone und wenn der Händler dann unbedingt auf Vorkasse besteht, drohe ich mit Interpol  *facepalm*


----------



## 1knuddel (1 November 2014)

wäre ja zu schön gewesen 

heute bei mir angekommen:

Ich zahle Ihnen 500Eur für das Element + 40EUR für den Versand nach
London per DHL-Paket .

Allerdings Bitte geben Sie Ihre Bankverbindung wie unten für den
übertragen des Geldes.

Name der Bank:
BLZ:
Swift-Code:
Kontoinhaber:
Kontonummer:
IBAN Nummer:
Land:

Hoffnung, von Ihnen bald zu lesen über Ihre Bankverbindung für die Zahlung ist.

Vielen Dank und Auf Wiedersehen.

Hier ist die Lieferadresse:

Name : Briana Meyer
Address : No# 16 Birchwood Close
City : High Wycombe
Postcode : HP12 4QH
Country : United Kingdom


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2014)

Hmmm bin grade etwa 20 meilen von der Adresse entfernt.
Es juckt gradezu, da mal vorbei zu fahren...


----------



## Frau Franz (4 November 2014)

Hallo Ben tigger können sie bitte an die angegebene andresse fahren am Donnerstag ich bin auf die masche rein gefallen mein laptop geht an die andresse wo nur 20 milen von ihnen entfernt ist bitte helfen sie mir ich war schon auf der polizei und hab anzeige erstattet und bei dhl angerufen für das paket zu stoppen aber das geht nicht hier meine e mail adresse (Mailadresse gelöscht)
können sie mir helfen?


----------



## Frau Franz (4 November 2014)

Hallo habe mich gerade registriert hoffe mir kann jemand helfen ich weis das ich naiv war


----------



## BenTigger (4 November 2014)

Leider bin ich auf Montage unterwegs und beende heute meinen Aufenthalt in London und fliege morgen zurück.
Kann daher am Donnerstag nicht dort sein


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2014)

@Frau Franz, selbst wenn der Ben dort vorbeifahren hätte können wäre das nur für unsere Recherchen interessant.
Selbst wenn er höchstdarselbst die Übergabe des Paketes an den Empfänger beobachtet hätte würde es Dir nicht weiterhelfen denn er hätte die Übergabe nicht verhindern können. Nicht einmal Du selbst als Absender hättest das Paket bekommen da mit der Einlieferung zum Versand für die Post mit der Einlieferung das Eigentumsrecht auf den Empfänger übergeht.
So hart wie es ist, erstatte Strafantrag damit den Behörden das Ausmaß dieser Sache bekannt wird und irgendwann das auch grenzübergreifend behandelt wird - aber versprich Dir da nicht davon daß Du den Laptop oder das Geld siehst.
Da kannst Dein Weihnachtsgeld dafür verplanen ohne daß Du was davon hast weil der Laptop ist unwiderruflich weg.


----------



## Frau Franz (4 November 2014)

Ja ich weis


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2014)

Aber - Du kannst noch was ungemein wertvolles tun zu dem wir von den Foren nicht in der Lage sind.
DU als selbst Betroffene erreichst die Leute in Deinem Umfeld BEVOR sie drauf reingefallen sind und kannst ihnen klarmachen daß sie ihr Bauchgefühl mal schärfen und sich vielleicht rein vorsorglich hier im Forum mal umsehen, alleine um zu erkennen welch dunkle Ecken es im Netz gibt.
Normalerweise kommen die Leute halt immer erst hinterher zu uns und leider müssen wir auch oft sagen "Sorry, zu spät. Nichts mehr zu machen"


----------



## Tata (8 Februar 2017)

Tja und nu  heißt die gute Elizabeth Hanke
Und will die Ware nach London gesendet bekommen zu ihrem Sohn. Masche Bank of Canada 
Ware hab ich aber noch


----------



## amy2017 (27 Februar 2017)

Hallo,
bei mir heisst Sie Jessica Shimpson, und will den angeblich zuviel bezahlten Betrag zuerst bekommen.
Da ich noch kein Geld gesehen habe, und mir die mail der rbc sehr gefälscht vorkam, habe ich eine saftige Mail zurüchgeschrieben. Es wurde auch nichts verschickt.
Hat auch nicht mal über den Preis bei ebay kleinanzeigen verhandelt. Auch schon sehr seltsam.
Es soll auch nach Nigeria gehen. 
Nicht mit mir!
Ich sag ja immer: nur Bares ist Wahres!


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2017)

Wie heißt es doch immer so schön - wer lesen kann ...
Aber bei vielen gilt halt "Gier frißt Hirn"

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/sicherheitshinweise.html


----------



## Tina S. (2 November 2017)

Hallo ich habe vor drei Tagen eine anfrage auf mein Brautkleid in ebay kleinanzeigen bekommen. Eine Correra Yvonne will dieses für ihre schwester in Australien kaufen. 
Sie hat das Geld bei der Royal Bank of Canada hinterlegt und ich muss jetzt nur die 180€ Fracht über western union an die transportfirma bezahlen und die bestätigung an ihre bank senden dann erhalte ich innerhalb 5 Minuten das geld auf mein konto. Die Transportfirma ist in Nigeria!!!

ich gehe davon aus das dies ein betrug ist.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2017)

Tina S. schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus das dies ein betrug ist.


Das ist es, zumindest der Versuch dazu! Nur bares ist wahres!


----------



## Josefine1974 (16 November 2017)

Hallo, leider bin ich auch auf so einen Typen reingefallen. Der Verkäufer heißt Daniel Schmitz und wohnt angeblich in Mayen. Wer hatte auch Kontakt mit diesen Typen. Ich bin stinksauer und ärgere mich über meine eigene Dummheit. Klar, es waren "nur" 19,90 €. Aber mir geht es ums Prinzip. Und die leute von der Servicestelle bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen .... naja. die raten nur zur Anzeige. Also irgendwie komm ich mir verarscht vor. WArum werden solche Plattformen von Gesetzes wegen verboten.


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2017)

> eBay Kleinanzeigen nimmt nicht an der Transaktion teil. In den meisten Fällen wird die *Ware persönlich abgeholt* bzw. die Dienstleitung erbracht und vor *Ort bar bezahlt*.
> Dies ist auch die sicherste Art der Abwicklung.


----------



## Chris-Pro (18 November 2017)

Guten Abend/Morgen an alle. 

Ich habe die Woche auch solch eine dubiose Anfrage bei eBay Kleinanzeigen bekommen. Bei mir fing es mit einer sms an (auf die ich natürlich nicht geantwortet habe zwecks kostenfalle)  das Interesse an meinem Artikel besteht (ein Fahrrad) und ich mich doch über die angegebene E-Mail melden soll.  Auch bei mir das gleiche Schema ohne zu handeln die Summe akzeptiert. Nur jetzt kommt der Haken bei mir wurde erst gesagt das die Ware ins Ausland gehen soll nachdem ich meine Kontodaten für die Überweisung angegeben habe. Alles weiteer wie die anderen User schon geschrieben haben, soll ich das Geld von der Royal Bank of Canada gekommen was er mir inklusive Versandkosten ’’überwiesen” hat, nur soll ich natürlich auch vorher die Versandkosten (bei mir soll es nach Oklahoma gehen für 300€ Versand) irgendwo nach Nigeria überweisen. Ganz klar Betrug, ich hab freundlich per Mail geschrieben das der Kauf nicht zustande kommt, darauf hin wurde mein Gegenüber schon etwas unfreundlicher und fordert natürlich weiterhin die Überweisung. Das die ganze Sache Link ist, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren, nur was ich mich frage???? Was ist mit meinen Kontodaten die sie jetzt haben? Können damit krumme Sachen gedreht werden? Ist da jemand in der Thematik bewandert und kann Infos geben? Danke dafür!!!! 

Abschließend für alle die das hier lesen die zusammenfassende Masche der Betrüger:

1. ihr bekommt eine sms oder whatsapp das Interesse an eurem Artikel besteht 

2. sie (die Betrüger) wollen anschließend mit E-Mail kommunizieren

3. ohne zu handeln akzeptieren Sie euer Angebot oder zahlen gar mehr

4. sie wollen die Ware ins Ausland verschickt haben

5. sie wollen euch über eine Bank die Summe inklusive Versand überweisen 

6. daraufhin fordern Sie oder die Bank mit Fake-Mails euch auf ERST die Versandkosten an ein Ausländisches Konto zu überweisen für eine Tracking-ID UND DAMIT DIE ”Überweisung” auf euer Konto vollzogen werden kann was natürlich absoluter Quatsch ist

Was danach passiert kann sich jeder selber denken, sprich die 

-Versandkosten seht ihr nie wieder 
-die angebliche Überweisung auf euer Konto ist ein Fake 
- im schlimmsten Fall habt ihr blindäugig die Ware versendet und somit auch verloren

Passt auf euch auf !
Grüße Christian


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2017)

Da bleibt Dir nur verschärftes Beobachten Deines Kontos auf ungewöhnliche Abbuchungen


----------



## Reah (3 Januar 2019)

jessica shimpson auch hier - wollte mir ein kleid abkaufen


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Es werden so viele Leute auf ebay betrogen wenn man nicht richtig aufpasst.


----------



## Peer zenke (30 April 2019)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage ich würde vor ein paar Tagen angeschrieben ein Käufer aus Nigeria möchte mein Laufband kaufen  mein v2rkaufspeis war bei 100 €der angebliche Käufer meinte was der Neupreis wäre ,ich schrieb ihn das der Neupreis 240.00€wäre ,darauf hin hat er die Royal Bank Nigeria beauftragt diesen Gerät von mir zu holen zu lassen die Summer von 240 würde von Käufer an mich dort hinterlegt und zusätzliche 350.vom Käufer an mich hinterlegt für die Transport kosten,diese sollte ich bezahlen an die ems shipping conmany dieses Geld würde per Western Union geschickt am.nächtsten Tag ankam ich von der Royal Bank  das sie die Überweisung nicht zu mir schicken können weil diese von der Regierung noch unterschrieben werden muss.für die Unterschrift muste ich 222,00€ an einen Regierungs Beamten zähen heute Vormittag dachte i h jetzt endlich alles erledigt zu haben und das Geld mir überwiesen der berät war auf 1000 € gesetzt für sämtliche Ausgaben die ich gemacht hatte heute Nachmittag kam.wieder eine Nachricht von der Royal Bank  vwrzufskosten müsste ich bezahlen da die 222.00 ich gestern schon zahlen müssen aber erst heute überwiesen habe und ein Bußgeld von 289.00 ausgleichen soll damit endlich die Überweisung an mi h betätigt wird  .i h habe diesen Betrag nocht überwiesen  was kann ich tun,können Sie mir helfen der angebliche Käufer droht mit  Klage an mich  weil ich an die Royal Bank nocht s zahle


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2019)

Peer zenke schrieb:


> der angebliche Käufer droht mit  Klage an mich  weil ich an die Royal Bank nocht s zahle


Eher glaube ich an den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen, als dass der Gauner seine  Drohung wahr macht.


----------



## Peer zenke (30 April 2019)

Ja es wird immer schlimmer ich bin ein Guter EBay Kleinanzeigen Verkäufer aber so was geht mir unter der Gürtellinie das es mich auch trifft in der Berufs Fälle gefallen zu sein


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2019)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gefunden bei Netzwelt:
> http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/proble...ht-ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug.html#post1301684


Das Netzweltforum existiert nicht mehr.
 Tipps wie man sich schützen kann:





						Verschiedenes günstig kaufen | eBay
					

Top-Angebote für Verschiedenes online entdecken bei eBay. Top Marken | Günstige Preise | Große Auswahl



					www.ebay.de
				












						Die 5 häufigsten Betrugsmaschen bei Ebay
					

Auf Ebay sind zahlreiche Betrüger unterwegs, die Accounts knacken und Nutzer um ihr Geld prellen wollen. TECHBOOK erklärt, wie man sich dagegen wehrt und was man tun sollte, wenn der Account gehackt wurde.




					www.techbook.de
				












						Neue Betrugswelle auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen mit Paypal - Polizei warnt vor fiesem Trick
					

Auf eBay Kleinanzeigen herrscht aktuell eine neue Betrugsmasche. Betrüger nutzen dabei Sicherheitslücken des Bezahl-Dienstleister PayPal aus.  Bereits Anfang des Jahres sprachen Paypal selbst sowie die Polizei ausdrückliche Warnungen aus. Doch wie schützt man sich vor den skrupellosen Betrügern?




					www.infranken.de
				












						Dreister Betrug: Das sind beliebte Tricks der Ebay-Gauner
					

Mit welchen Tricks Betrüger bei Ebay versuchen, Ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen - und wie Sie sich davor schützen können




					www.mopo.de
				




 mit *ebay kleinanbieter betrug*  googeln


----------



## Hippo (1 Mai 2019)

Peer zenke schrieb:


> ...  .i h habe diesen Betrag nocht überwiesen  was kann ich tun,können Sie mir helfen der angebliche Käufer droht mit  Klage an mich  weil ich an die Royal Bank nocht s zahle



Hier gibts nur noch eins - wenn Du ein Gebiss hast nimms raus und beiss Dich damit in den Hintern.
Dein bisher gezahltes Geld ist definitiv futsch und keine Macht der Welt bringt es Dir zurück.
Buchs als Lehrgeld ab und lass Dich nicht von dem Drohgeblubber ins Bockshorn jagen.
Nicht mehr reagieren ist in dem Fall das Einzige was man Dir noch raten kann.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Mai 2019)

> ein Käufer aus Nigeria



Die sogenannte Nigeria Connection.
Dort ist es ein Beruf, andere Blancos aus der Reichen Welt um ihr Geld zu bringen.
Beispiele:
Millionen die auf der Bank lagern, der Besitzer verstorben, du könntest sein Erbe sein, da er den selben Namen wie Du hast. Der ach so humane Bänker will nun verhindern, dass der Staat diese Millionen erbt und in die Kriegskasse versenkt. Du bekommst dann 80% der 57,3 Millionen Dollar, wenn Du nur ein paar Dokumente unterschreibst, die Dich als Erben ausweisen. Dann bekommst Du die Millionen überwiesen und bist glücklich...
Doch halt, da müssen mal eben ein paar Tausend Euro vorab via Western Union als Gebühren überwiesen werden, damit das Erbe dort eingetragen anerkannt wird. Hurra Du hast überwiesen... nun kommt es.... Ups, da ist noch ein Anwalt, der erst bezahlt werden muss, bevor das Geld freigegeben wird. Noch mal eben ein paar Tausend vorab überweisen, aber dann kommt es... Ohh nee, das geht nicht mehr als Überweisung, das muss bar nach EU transportiert werden... Die Spedition muss vorab bezahlt werden.. noch ein paar tausend vorab sind nötig... Ahh angekommen in Rotterdam, der Zoll muss bezahlt werden, dann der Agent vor Ort, dann die Spedition um das nach DE zu bekommen, dann der Agent, der das bei Dir abliefern soll. alles vorab... und schon sind ein paar hundertausend Euro von Dir bezahlt und auf ein nimmerwiedersehen verschwunden... genau so wie das Erbe plötzlich unauffindbar ist...

Oder der arme Soldat aus USA, der in Afganistan  dient und sich unsterblich in Dich durch dein Facebookprofil verliebt hat und Dich vollschmalzt.
Doch oh weh, Bombenangriff, alles ist weg und er benötigt mal eben ein paar Tausend Euro um sich oder die Welt retten zu können.

Oder ein Laufband will gekauft werden, das Geld ist überwiesen, aber die Bank will die Gebühren vorab und dann die Paketnummer, dass es auch versendet wurde. Dann gibt sie SOFORT das Geld für Dich frei...

Usw usw. alles nach dem gleichen Schema. Druck aufbauen und dann abkassieren. Die Blancos sind ja sooo gutgläubig...

Gier, Angst oder Mitleid wecken, damit der Verstand ausgeschaltet wird.
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie gut das funktioniert. Dadurch leben die dort fürstlich...


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Die sogenannte Nigeria Connection.











						Vorkasse-Betrug durch die Nigeria-Connection
					

Seit vielen Jahren kursieren im Internet E-Mails, in denen Menschen – meist aus afrikanischen oder asiatischen Raum – Sie bitten, für einen Geldtransfer Ihr Konto zur Verfügung zu stell…



					www.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Kerstin (27 Mai 2019)

Warnung   ...
Hallo ... ich habe heute auch solch Merkwürdige Nachrichten erhalten, und zwar von dieser Mail Adresse ( [email protected]) angeblicher Name Elisabeth Gerda ...
Bitte reagiert am besten nicht auf solche Mails, alles face, sowie ihr darauf reagiert zocken Sie euch ab. 

Ich reagiere auch nicht mehr drauf, und hab mich auch von vornherein bei denen auf nichts eingelassen ( Komisches Bauchgefühl...) 
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall vorbehalten eine Anzeige zu erstatten, dafür hab ich nur die ganzen Mails aufgehoben...


----------



## Harleyanton (5 September 2019)

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Harley über eBay zu verkaufen. Auch bei mir so ein Verbrecher dem ich vorab Speditionskosten überweisen soll dann wird der Kaufbetrag von der Royal Bank in Nigeria an mich überwiesen. Diese Vollpfosten. Aufpassaen


----------



## I.M. (30 November 2019)

Transfer Wise und EMS TRANSIT werden für den Betrug auch benutzt


----------



## jupp11 (30 November 2019)

Be


I.M. schrieb:


> benutzt


sind aber nicht verantwortlich für den Betrug genausowenig wie ebay Kleinanzeigen  für die Betrügereien verantwortlich ist. Es gibt jede Menge  Informationen, wie man sich vor Betrug schützen kann.
Ein vermeintliches Superduperschnäppchen läßt viele  per Vorkasse Betrügern blind das Geld in den Rachen werfen.


----------

